# B P Facey



## Bambi. (7 December 2012)

Extremely long shot but does anyone know of B P Facey / J & B Facey based in Bodmin? 

They're the breeders of my horse and I'm trying to find out more about him


----------



## jrp204 (7 December 2012)

Brian Facey showjumps, he is based near Bodmin, he may be on FB? or Google him.


----------



## Bambi. (7 December 2012)

Thanks!


----------

